# Lost phone this morning and unable to login in to uber account from web...



## lost phone (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi there,

This morning i took ride in Uber, unfortunlty I lost my phone in Uber car, I just want driver phone number to communicate but Uber account seams to be disabled. When I am trying to login from web
*Too Many Requests*
This user has exceeded an allotted request count. Try again later.

Can any explain who long i need to wait. Is there any other way to get contact number of my last trip driver?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

lost phone said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This morning i took ride in Uber, unfortunlty I lost my phone in Uber car, I just want driver phone number to communicate but Uber account seams to be disabled. When I am trying to login from web
> *Too Many Requests*
> ...


Good afternoon. I'm sorry to hear about your lost phone, but since you're in Jersey City, you can go to the Uber Support Center at 74-76 Washington St. in Hoboken. I'm sure they'll be able to properly assist you with your queries. They're open from Noon until 5pm during the week. Good luck!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Reset your password


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Did you tip the driver? If you did, you stand a good chance to recover your phone directly from the driver. If you didn't, your phone might be in the Hudson River, the Philadelphia office, or if you're lucky, he might deliver it to you for a $20 convenience fee.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

lost phone said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This morning i took ride in Uber, unfortunlty I lost my phone in Uber car, I just want driver phone number to communicate but Uber account seams to be disabled. When I am trying to login from web
> *Too Many Requests*
> ...


Try Twitter.


----------

